# Holding Tank Dump Handles



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Just a heads up for everybody to check their dump handles for looseness (they just screw on). Today we found that not only did we lose our sewer cap on our last trip, but TWO dump handles as well!







The 3rd one is very loose as well. After we buy some more, we plan on using some Loc-Tite on all three.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

That reminds me, I extended my dump handles out further so I did not have to bend over to reach. As soon as I get the trailer back from the dealer, I will take pics.









John


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> That reminds me, I extended my dump handles out further so I did not have to bend over to reach. As soon as I get the trailer back from the dealer, I will take pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, so you were holding out on us were you? hmmm?


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

keeper18 said:


> I lost one last year. Replaced it with an aluminum one, and loc-tited both. Now I have a black handle for the black tank and a grey handle for the grey tank


That's a good idea! I'll do the same if my dealer has them. I really had to search for the black galley handle that they like to hide between the tires and so an aluminum one would be way easier to see.


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

tdvffjohn said:


> That reminds me, I extended my dump handles out further so I did not have to bend over to reach. As soon as I get the trailer back from the dealer, I will take pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a good idea too. I'll have to run that one by the DH. He probably has the material in the shop to do it with too.


----------



## Campforthenight (Apr 1, 2007)

Hey! Don't put them on too tight. when I go to the rallies I sometimes need some spare parts like rubber thingy's that hold the cover on, spare lug nuts, water hoses and tank handles.









Maybe an adult beverage or 2


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

jetjane said:


> Just a heads up for everybody to check their dump handles for looseness (they just screw on). Today we found that not only did we lose our sewer cap on our last trip, but TWO dump handles as well!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lucked out a couple weeks ago when the black tank handle pulled off in my hand as I was dumping tanks, rather than falling off on the road somewhere. Now checking the tank handles to be sure they're on tight is on my list of things to check before hitting the road.


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Just a SAFETY REMINDER, on the 21RS and others, if you lose a handle at 60 MPH in the middle of NOWHERE on a hot summer day and it punctures the first tire it comes to, you will have a blowout! (Left front on a 21RS)
Ask me how I know (Gague, NM).
The best way is to add a 1/4 inch stop nuts and tighten it against the METAL dump handle. Check before every trip. It only took 2,000 miles for it to loosen up!

Outbackgeorgia


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I've seen people replace the plastic spin off dump valve handles with standard round metal outdoor faucet* handles. (*the kind you hook your hose up to) They just put a nut behind and in front of the handle. Won't come off, or break. (and cheap!)


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

jetjane said:


> Just a heads up for everybody to check their dump handles for looseness (they just screw on). Today we found that not only did we lose our sewer cap on our last trip, but TWO dump handles as well!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Our handles got cracked second trip out...reminds me I need to check the ones on the new TT...


----------

